# Post your pedigree



## kbella999

Post a link to your dogs pedigree and lets see if we have any related dogs. I would start but I haven't finished mine yet. So whoever would like to post theirs, go ahead.


----------



## Liesje

SG U-CH Alta-Tollhaus Bono


----------



## NancyJ

All the underlined ones in my signature are hyperlinked to PDB.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Here's Dena's: Dena V TeMar

Keefer's: Lakota V TeMar

And Halo's: Halo von Rokanhaus


----------



## Sunflowers

In the signature line.


----------



## gagsd

Ari and Anik: Ari von den Thermalquellen

Akina: Akina z Diehlomov

The Fox: Kiokee's Firefox


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Nikon and Dena are related through Kevin vom Murrtal.


----------



## TimberGSD2

I should probably add my dog one of these days. Here is the mating check I did:

Line-breeding for the progency of Max ze Stribrneho kamene and Gitta s Cagova Raje


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Can anyone tell me what all this means in terms of temperament/drives/nerve/health - good or bad?

*Linebreeding - 5 generations*


5 - 5............................................. in SG Mink vom Haus Wittfeld
5 - 4............................................. in 1989 WUSV SIEGER Fado von Karthago
5 - 4............................................. in V Fax vom Haus Bernhart-Mader
5 - 4............................................. in SG Juma vom Petze
5 - 4............................................. in Birke vom Lahnufer
4 - 3............................................. in V Deika von den Wannaer Höhen
4 - 3............................................. in SG Boy vom Pendel Bach
I'm familiar with the name Mink (if it's the same Mink I'm thinking of), but don't recall if what I've read was positive or not so positive, and I don't know a thing about any of the others.


----------



## lhczth

Debbie, what is the actual pedigree? The line breeding looks familiar. 

From Mink you could get very good social aggression, usually sound joints, weakness through the loins, LONG backs, some looseness in ligamentation (coming through his grandsire SG Ignaz vom Oberscholvenerweg ), rather ugly structure and heads that lacked a stop, excellent hunt drive/scenting ability, hard resilient dogs (to both their handlers and to the helper in protection). A couple of his sons were said to be handler aggressive, but I have never had issues with this in any of my dogs that were closely bred on Mink. 

Deika Wannaer Höhen was a tremendous producer for that kennel. I have also "heard (so, yes, hear-say)" that she was a bit nutty in drive. From the linebreeding I am guessing two of the W litter Wannaer Höhen are found in the pedigree. This was a very good litter of producing males and females. The sire of my D litter (Hannes Spadener Hölz) was out of Wicki. 

Boy Pendel Bach was probably my most favorite son of Fado Karthago. The Fado dogs I met and a few I handled had very high prey drive and big grips. They then bred Fado to Juma who brought in excellent aggression (Juma was a super producing female) through her sire and the sire of her mother. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Sorry, that's Halo above - click on the link and you'll see the whole pedigree. BTW, it should look familiar, I believe you had at least one litter out of Hannes, her grand-sire. 

ETA: oops, yes - you mentioned your Hannes litter above, I missed that the first time.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

lhczth said:


> ...rather ugly structure...


:rofl: I cracked up when I read that, lol!



> Deika Wannaer Höhen was a tremendous producer for that kennel. I have also "heard (so, yes, hear-say)" that she was a bit nutty in drive.


Halo definitely leaks drive, but I can't say if that's all genetics, or partly due to a handler who didn't know quite to do with all her drives when she was younger and may not have taught her to properly cap them. 

Oh, and thanks!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Duke
Pakros von Jagenstadt

Storm
Storm vom EnZ

From what I have seen so far... Duke is related to Nikon through Quenn. I'd like to see some others that share lines with my dogs.


----------



## lhczth

My dogs:

Balien zu Treuen Händen

SG1 Dejavu zu Treuen Händen

SG Elena zu Treuen Händen

Alexis zu Treuen Händen

And previous dogs:

The mother or grandmother of the dogs above
Burgos' Unika

Donovan zu Treuen Händen

Treue vom Heiliger Huegel

My first GSD:
Itara vom Lerchental

Schexnider's Endi

Didn't have her all that long:
Bahjor vom Haus Reichenfels

Ciera Vom Haus Reichenfels

Brazen vom Adler Stein


----------



## lhczth

There were two others, but I would have to do some searching to add their pedigrees. They were born over 20 years ago.


----------



## Rainer

Mating Check for Rainer's Pedigree...I know absolutely nothing about his pedigree. If anyone recognizes any of the dogs on there and can share some info, please let me know 

Line-breeding for the progency of V3 Forca Splitberg and Xara Splitberg


----------



## NancyJ

Cyra was both a Mink great-grandaugther and a Deika great-grandaughter. She definitely had hardly a stop.


----------



## Pooky44

My female's half-sister
Same sire, different dams.
They could be twins, amazing

CAN FVX CH (US/CAN) Brownhill-Kysarah'S margarita
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=712422


----------



## lhczth

Cassidy's Mom said:


> :rofl: I cracked up when I read that, lol!


Normally I say fugly instead of ugly, but I was being nice. 

The first time I saw video clips of Mink all I could think of was "donkey".  Big leggy dog with HUGE hears.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Hans and Beau are related through _Grim z Pohranicni straze_

I don't know a whole lot about pedigrees, but this is certainly interesting to look through.


----------



## qbchottu

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Can anyone tell me what all this means in terms of temperament/drives/nerve/health - good or bad?
> 
> *Linebreeding - 5 generations*
> 
> 
> 5 - 5............................................. in SG Mink vom Haus Wittfeld
> 5 - 4............................................. in 1989 WUSV SIEGER Fado von Karthago
> 5 - 4............................................. in V Fax vom Haus Bernhart-Mader
> 5 - 4............................................. in SG Juma vom Petze
> 5 - 4............................................. in Birke vom Lahnufer
> 4 - 3............................................. in V Deika von den Wannaer Höhen
> 4 - 3............................................. in SG Boy vom Pendel Bach
> I'm familiar with the name Mink (if it's the same Mink I'm thinking of), but don't recall if what I've read was positive or not so positive, and I don't know a thing about any of the others.


My Xochi von Tajgetosz is 5-5 Fado


----------



## lhczth

Treue (see above) had a huge head and a stop despite being a Mink granddaughter. 

Nike's dam was linebred 2-2 on Mink and Nike (aka Burgos' Unika, see above) had a gorgeous head. I luckily seemed to avoid the uglies.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

lhczth said:


> Normally I say fugly instead of ugly, but I was being nice.
> 
> The first time I saw video clips of Mink all I could think of was "donkey".  Big leggy dog with HUGE hears.


:rofl: Fortunately, she does not take after him then! I couldn't say how correct her structure is, but she's never been leggy and her ears are not ginormous either. She's 58/60 pounds, compact, and everything seems fairly proportional to me, but I'm sure there are flaws that I'm not experienced enough to see. I've never trained her to stack, so I don't know that I could get the right pictures for a real critique. 

She did go through some pretty fugly stages growing up - her back end was bigger than her front end, and she had a tiny little pinhead for awhile, but she ended up maturing okay. We were VERY relieved when her head grew into her body! :wild:


----------



## TrickyShepherd

qbchottu said:


> My Xochi von Tajgetosz is 5-5 Fado


She shares some Haus Pixner lines with my Storm. (through _Mary_)

Storm vom EnZ

I've heard the Haus Pixner lines were really good. Anyone else know about them?


----------



## qbchottu

Xochi is a Sid granddaughter. Sid was an excellent producer, good structure, superior working ability, focused and hard during protection, low ZW score, nice dog. He really stamped his progeny - male and female. Sue can tell you more. 

I see a lot of these traits in Xochi - also brought out by the sire Drago and grandfather Nox. I really like this pedigree and match. Exactly what I wanted - awesome girl.


----------



## Sunflowers

lhczth said:


> Normally I say fugly instead of ugly, but I was being nice.
> 
> The first time I saw video clips of Mink all I could think of was "donkey".  Big leggy dog with HUGE hears.


What a relief to hear you guys think some are fugly, too.
Hans's grandmother is, in my opinion! 

Ajda Zeleznicna policia


----------



## qbchottu

part Great Dane??


----------



## Sunflowers

qbchottu said:


> part Great Dane??


I was thinking more ...calf! :rofl:


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Sunflowers said:


> What a relief to hear you guys think some are fugly, too.
> Hans's grandmother is, in my opinion!
> 
> Ajda Zeleznicna policia


Lol... Oh my...



qbchottu said:


> part Great Dane??





Sunflowers said:


> I was thinking more ...calf! :rofl:


My thoughts exactly.

Looks like Scooby got too friendly with Betsy. 


Hans is very handsome though.. luckily his grandmother didn't play too much into his looks so far!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

qbchottu said:


> Xochi is a Sid granddaughter. Sid was an excellent producer, good structure, superior working ability, focused and hard during protection, low ZW score, nice dog. He really stamped his progeny - male and female. Sue can tell you more.
> 
> I see a lot of these traits in Xochi - also brought out by the sire Drago and grandfather Nox. I really like this pedigree and match. Exactly what I wanted - awesome girl.


Good to hear Storm shares a little bit of that. Not through Sid... but through Sid's dam. 

She sounds like a nice pup!


----------



## Daisy

AmBrella vom Ehrlichen Berg. AmBrella vom Ehrlichen Berg - Pedigree Search results

The link will take you to both sire and dam. She is a Reno Jinpo Me granddaughter. It will be interesting to see if she is related to any GSD's here! Also, if anyone has comments about a dog in her pedigree, I'd love to read them.


----------



## Rei

Trent's: Qodiak vom HausReid

Wouldn't mind hearing opinions if anyone wanted to give theirs 



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Halo's: Halo von Rokanhaus


Trent and Halo both have Crok vom Erlenbusch in the 4th generation. Trent has him through his dam and Halo got him through her sire Doc.



jocoyn said:


> All the underlined ones in my signature are hyperlinked to PDB.


Same thing with Cyra, although she had Crok much closer up.



TrickyShepherd said:


> Storm
> Storm vom EnZ


They both have Mink in the 5th generation... special, huh? 



lhczth said:


> Burgos' Unika


Both share Mink's son Iko Lindenhalle, although he's all the way in the 5th generation of Trent's pedigree.



lhczth said:


> Ciera Vom Haus Reichenfels
> 
> Brazen vom Adler Stein


Trent shares Don, Lord, and Mink with Ciera... but again, Don and Mink are way back in the 5th generation, and Lord is even further back. 

He and Brazen are both distantly related through Crok.



No surprises, from the looks of it? Just distant relations through a few prolific dogs that show up frequently in working line pedigrees. Imagine if he had Fero or Troll in the pedigree :wild:


----------



## NancyJ

I imagine a lot of dogs are going to share a lot down the line! 
No linebreeding for Beau because 

sire is czech 
5,5,5 - 5......................................... in Cordon An-Sat

Dam is West German

4 - 5............................................. in V Fero vom Zeuterner Himmelreich
5 - 5............................................. in SG Bojar de Lupis Fidis
5 - 5............................................. in V Umsa vom Bungalow
4 - 5............................................. in SG Mona von der Döllenwiese


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Rei said:


> Imagine if he had Fero or Troll in the pedigree :wild:


Maybe my eyes are just going bad from looking at all the tiny names on these pedigrees..... but it looks like Trent does have Troll in his lines (4 generations back).

He's the sire of Lux vom Thielenhof (on his dams side)


----------



## Geeheim

I'm only going to post my baby Thompson's pedigree. The rest of my dogs pedigree's can be seen on my website. 

Drasto vom Heinolf's Pedigree​


----------



## Shade

Rei said:


> Trent's: Qodiak vom HausReid


Nice to see another with a Von Der Abfuhr in their bloodline, Delgado's grandfather is Illo Von Der Abfuhr. Trent and Delgado share one commen bond through Ork von Wolfendobel that I can see


----------



## Rei

TrickyShepherd said:


> Maybe my eyes are just going bad from looking at all the tiny names on these pedigrees..... but it looks like Trent does have Troll in his lines (4 generations back).
> 
> He's the sire of Lux vom Thielenhof (on his dams side)


Do you mean Troll aus dem Wesen Zwinger? I was referring to the better known (and _much_ more prolific) Troll, Fero's son Troll von der bösen Nachbarschaft.

That Troll has 915 progeny listed on the pedigreedatabase website. To put it in perspective, the Troll in Trent's pedigree has 31 listed progeny.


----------



## Andaka

Andaka - German Shepherd Dog Pedigree Search results

Here are my dogs, or dogs that I have bred (except for the last one -- he is just along for the ride).


----------



## Rei

Shade said:


> Nice to see another with a Von Der Abfuhr in their bloodline, Delgado's grandfather is Illo Von Der Abfuhr. Trent and Delgado share one commen bond through Ork von Wolfendobel that I can see


That's really neat, was not expecting that! A lot of Trent's breeder's dogs probably go back to Quanta von der Abfuhr through the sire line. 

And turns out Ork is actually the maternal grandsire of Pike von der Schafbachmühle, which I had never noticed before. Trent and Delgado share Ork von Wolfendobel with a lot of nice dogs.


----------



## Pooky44

Andaka said:


> Andaka - German Shepherd Dog Pedigree Search results
> 
> Here are my dogs, or dogs that I have bred (except for the last one -- he is just along for the ride).


Thank you, Andaka, it was lonely out here in ASL-land.


----------



## Andaka

It does get lonely out here.


----------



## mycobraracr

Heidi- Quandary Lytle vom Klatolklin

Recon- Garrison Glacier vom Lytle- Line-breeding for the progency of Kotzebue vom Lytle and ARIE z Rexovy ohrady


----------



## GatorDog

Aiden
Aiden vom HausDaka

Carma
Carma vom Oz Haus


----------



## phgsd

All of my dogs are also in my signature - but here are links.

Kira
https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=748736

Kessy
https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=458805

Djenga
https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=392998

Madina
https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=338230


----------



## Sunflowers

TrickyShepherd said:


> Hans and Beau are related through _Grim z Pohranicni straze_
> 
> I don't know a whole lot about pedigrees, but this is certainly interesting to look through.


Oh, cool! Did not know that.
Also, Jag's Grim. Same cool dude Grim z Pohranicni straze.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=1859442


----------



## RocketDog

Here is Rocket's, it's nothing special in WGSL land I guess:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=588351&mother=686364


----------



## Carriesue

Here's my pup... I'm going to be changing his AKC name, I sort of hate it now... I had no idea what I was doing when I named him LOL. Oh well. 

Zephyr's flying Ollie vom Grunenfeld


----------



## bigd3077

Mine

Sire- V Armus z Medvedej doliny

Dam- http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=484016


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo:
Gideon vom Wildhaus


----------



## MiraC

Liv von Schneiden Fels

Sire: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=622703

Dam: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=512000


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MiraC

I am not sure if I did that right HELP


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## RocketDog

If you haven't entered your dog in PDB (I JUST now did, and I had to use a crappy picture because I don't have one of him stacked) you can do that if you register for free. Otherwise, you can do a mating test between the sire and dam and that will basically give you the same thing.


----------



## RocketDog

Dang. Can a moderator fix my link on page 5? He's now on the database. Here is his correct pedigree link: Elrond's Rocket of Rivendell


----------



## northgashepherds

Rex's pedigree:
Xyrus von der Grafschaft Mark

Cassidy's Mom, where did you get your longcoats from? I like their pedigrees.


----------



## MiraC

Okay I see the links came up I added her to pedigree database but I didn't see where it asked for picture how do you edit there? And I couldn't get her Sire and Dam linked to her when I added her.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kbella999

Here is what I have so far from Jerry Lee's pedigree. It was fun looking way back at his ancestors. I'm still looking for some of his information. Belinda's RLB Jerry Lee


----------



## Bear GSD

I haven't added Bear into the database yet, I'll have to figure it out but here is his sire and dam (Don't know anything about lines and pedigree's)

Sire: V Whisky von der Edelquelle
Dam: Chakira von Auerbach


----------



## Shade

Rei said:


> That's really neat, was not expecting that! A lot of Trent's breeder's dogs probably go back to Quanta von der Abfuhr through the sire line.
> 
> And turns out Ork is actually the maternal grandsire of Pike von der Schafbachmühle, which I had never noticed before. Trent and Delgado share Ork von Wolfendobel with a lot of nice dogs.


Jane's Karlo aka Gideon Vom Wildhaus has Pike in his pedigree as well


----------



## JakodaCD OA

danger danger vom kleinen hain

Masi^^

Masi's 1/2 bro's are owned by Mary (gagsd) (same father)
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=603270


----------



## GSDElsa

Medo Aritar Bastet


----------



## Sunflowers

JakodaCD OA said:


> danger danger vom kleinen hain
> 
> Masi^^
> 
> Masi's 1/2 bro's are owned by Mary (gagsd) (same father)
> Ari von den Thermalquellen


I've always loved the Danger Danger name!


----------



## NancyJ

JakodaCD OA said:


> danger danger vom kleinen hain
> 
> Masi^^
> 
> Masi's 1/2 bro's are owned by Mary (gagsd) (same father)
> Ari von den Thermalquellen


Masi and Beau share Galant z PS - Masi's grandfather and Beau's Great Granfather


----------



## JanaeUlva

My girl Minka Dominika z Diehlomov litter mate to Mary's Akina.

Sire: Erri z Blatenskeho Zamku 
Dam: Ria Neresnícka dolina


----------



## Shade

Finally got Delgado's done

Loker Delgado Von Stalworth


----------



## Shade

JakodaCD OA said:


> Masi's 1/2 bro's are owned by Mary (gagsd) (same father)
> Ari von den Thermalquellen


Wow, Ari is very close to Delgado. His mother is Delgado's grandfather's (Fratz Von Enckhausen) sister.


----------



## bunchoberrys

Heres Kanes'. :wub:

Line-breeding for the progency of Luther Ulrich Von Pieper and Nixie Vom Pieper-Haus


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

northgashepherds said:


> Cassidy's Mom, where did you get your longcoats from? I like their pedigrees.


Dena & Keefer were from TeMar Shepherds in Oregon, and Halo is from Rokanhaus in Connecticut.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

RocketDog said:


> Dang. Can a moderator fix my link on page 5? He's now on the database. Here is his correct pedigree link: Elrond's Rocket of Rivendell


He's related to Dena through her grand-sire Rikkor von Bad-Boll.


----------



## blehmannwa

Here's Havoc's littermate._AKC DN29376107_


----------



## holland

Rorie

Aurora vom Eichenluft


----------



## holland

I can't post Anja's she is not on the database-but her mother and Rorie's grandmother had the same sire -I think


----------



## RocketDog

Cassidy's Mom said:


> He's related to Dena through her grand-sire Rikkor von Bad-Boll.



Maybe that's why he's such a good boy. :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl

Shade said:


> Jane's Karlo aka Gideon Vom Wildhaus has Pike in his pedigree as well


My Karlo was named after Pikes sire V Karlo vom Peko Haus
And wow, the Karlo's look like twins, many generations removed!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Would love to find other dogs related to my Hunter.

SG S-Hunter vom Geistwasser


----------



## Dainerra

SBD Posejpal's Brsingr


----------



## dogfaeries

kbella999 said:


> Here is what I have so far from Jerry Lee's pedigree. It was fun looking way back at his ancestors. I'm still looking for some of his information. Belinda's RLB Jerry Lee


Hey Belinda! I didn't know that Jerry Lee was a Jefferson son (Dieter Von Wolfgang Von Wyatt). I know that dog. Here is a link to his pedigree: PEDIGREE FOR DIETER VON WOLFGANG VON WYATT

I'll see what I can find out about his dam for you.


----------



## mego

"Lara" Mei vom Majic Forest


----------



## MilesNY

Dante

Alighieri von Schraderhaus

5-4 Lord
3-4 Grim

So he is probably related to a bunch of dogs!


----------



## sitstay

Here is Tanner's pedigree:
Tanner v TeMar
Sheilah


----------



## BlackthornGSD

holland said:


> Rorie
> 
> Aurora vom Eichenluft


I met your puppy when she was about 6 weeks old. And I knew her mom from pretty much the day she was born (I was there was she was conceived, too!). I have some great pictures of Quin posing with my Nike when they were both young.

It's such a small world!


----------



## BlackthornGSD

My Czech/German girl, Nemi, is 3-3 on Pike and his littermate Pollux, through Illo v Abfuhr. She also goes back to Grim v PS 1x, and she is an Orry daughter, so she's an aunt to JaneaUlva's Minka and shares a great-grandmother, Figa Cega, with MilesNY's Alighieri....

Nemi - Nemain van den Heuvel


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/50987-janaeulva.html


----------



## Perdido

"Kona" Koona von Athaba, Germany born 6-16-2012.

At 9 months of age, height 24", weight 65.4 lbs.

Koona von Athaba


----------



## kbella999

Awesome! Thanks so much. Yes he is a Jefferson son. I really liked Jefferson. I'll have to see if I can find Teresa Vom Maag's ancestors on PDB. 


dogfaeries said:


> Hey Belinda! I didn't know that Jerry Lee was a Jefferson son (Dieter Von Wolfgang Von Wyatt). I know that dog. Here is a link to his pedigree: PEDIGREE FOR DIETER VON WOLFGANG VON WYATT
> 
> I'll see what I can find out about his dam for you.


----------



## Mrs.K

Nala vom Kassler Kreuz

Yukon vom Baerenfang


----------



## wolfstraum

I have lots of relatives of Hunter....

Ufo daughter - Bianka Spitzbubezwinger (who by virture of having Fero in the 4th generation is related to just about everybody!  ) and has Rick Tiekerhook behind Ufo - so related to Willy's Pimg...also has Xento Maineiche and the Czech dog Gent od Policie - her son Danger - is an Orry grandson and there is Orry thoughout my litters (F G H and K)

Bianka von Spitzbubezwinger

Ufo granddaughters

Hexe (H litter)

SG1 Hexe von Wolfstraum

Bengal (I Litter)

SG1 I-Bengal von Wolfstraum

and for the Wolfendoble, Xento Maineiche and Lord connections....Bengal above, and 

Csabre
SG1 Csabre von Wolfstraum

the K's - Kyra, my young female...littermate to Kira, Komet, Kougar and Kaos - they also bring in Cordan an Sat - so related to Nancy's Beau - Orry haus Antverpa - so related to the dogs with Tom Leefdalhof (my F G H litters) or Magbert Blitzen Stein - who was in a dog posted...Lord in the C's and K's...

Kyra von Wolfstraum

A retired female - Pike daughter....so related to Pollux and the Wildhaus dogs with Karlo Peko Haus - and again, the Wolfendobles here so related to my other dogs with Xito Maineiche...

Fenja vom Wildferdeland

oh - almost forgot Panther!!!

Xito granddaughter - so Xento Maineiche - also has Pasha Salztalblick, Asko v d Lutter, Verwin Blitsard, the Wolfendobles/Ilja Schwartzen Zwinger/Fasanerie, Arek Stoffelblick/Gildo Korbelbach and alot of other notable older lines...

6 generation long pedigree for Ziberia von alten Wingertshaus

not to forget the ones gone.....

Kyra - 2,5 -5 on Lord...Gento haus Larwin and mostly DDR - and Csabre's dam

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=127393

and my Alice - :rip: at the bridge - but very much missed still....also Arek Stoffelblick and the Schloss Veitenstein through Brix Kapfwald


SG Alice vom alt Deusener-Land


Lee


----------



## gagsd

JakodaCD OA said:


> danger danger vom kleinen hain
> 
> Masi^^
> 
> Masi's 1/2 bro's are owned by Mary (gagsd) (same father)
> Ari von den Thermalquellen


Please please get yourself a male and name him Will Robinson!


----------



## Mrs.K

wolfstraum said:


> I have lots of relatives of Hunter....
> 
> Ufo daughter - Bianka Spitzbubezwinger (who by virture of having Fero in the 4th generation is related to just about everybody!  ) and has Rick Tiekerhook behind Ufo - so related to Willy's Pimg...also has Xento Maineiche and the Czech dog Gent od Policie - her son Danger - is an Orry grandson and there is Orry thoughout my litters (F G H and K)
> 
> Bianka von Spitzbubezwinger
> 
> Ufo granddaughters
> 
> Hexe (H litter)
> 
> SG1 Hexe von Wolfstraum
> 
> Bengal (I Litter)
> 
> SG1 I-Bengal von Wolfstraum
> 
> and for the Wolfendoble, Xento Maineiche and Lord connections....Bengal above, and
> 
> Csabre
> SG1 Csabre von Wolfstraum
> 
> the K's - Kyra, my young female...littermate to Kira, Komet, Kougar and Kaos - they also bring in Cordan an Sat - so related to Nancy's Beau - Orry haus Antverpa - so related to the dogs with Tom Leefdalhof (my F G H litters) or Magbert Blitzen Stein - who was in a dog posted...Lord in the C's and K's...
> 
> Kyra von Wolfstraum
> 
> A retired female - Pike daughter....so related to Pollux and the Wildhaus dogs with Karlo Peko Haus - and again, the Wolfendobles here so related to my other dogs with Xito Maineiche...
> 
> Fenja vom Wildferdeland
> 
> oh - almost forgot Panther!!!
> 
> Xito granddaughter - so Xento Maineiche - also has Pasha Salztalblick, Asko v d Lutter, Verwin Blitsard, the Wolfendobles/Ilja Schwartzen Zwinger/Fasanerie, Arek Stoffelblick/Gildo Korbelbach and alot of other notable older lines...
> 
> 6 generation long pedigree for Ziberia von alten Wingertshaus
> 
> not to forget the ones gone.....
> 
> Kyra - 2,5 -5 on Lord...Gento haus Larwin and mostly DDR - and Csabre's dam
> 
> SG (1-US) Kyra vom Frolich Haus
> 
> and my Alice - :rip: at the bridge - but very much missed still....also Arek Stoffelblick and the Schloss Veitenstein through Brix Kapfwald
> 
> 
> SG Alice vom alt Deusener-Land
> 
> 
> Lee


Both of mine have Xento too. Of course Gildo and Fero as well and quite a few other noticable dogs.


----------



## andreaB

My boy. I have terrible picture there have hard time to change it.
Avart z Elbu


----------



## JanaeUlva

gagsd said:


> Please please get yourself a male and name him Will Robinson!


I didn't think you were old enough to know that TV series! :wild:


----------



## gagsd

JanaeUlva said:


> I didn't think you were old enough to know that TV series! :wild:


I am full of surprises


----------



## Mrs.K

Wild Wolf said:


> Would love to find other dogs related to my Hunter.
> 
> SG S-Hunter vom Geistwasser


While Hunter has some Kassler Kreuz in him, Nala and him are related at least through Mink.


----------



## robk

Here is Rugers;
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=727822

He has Kassler Kreuz through Maik vd burg Hinte


----------



## Vinnie

Of course, related to Lisa Clark's dogs;

Ezio zu Treuen Händen



Wild Wolf said:


> Would love to find other dogs related to my Hunter.
> 
> SG S-Hunter vom Geistwasser


Angel – my young boy is 3-4,3 on Orla von der Schiffslache (foundation dog for Staatsmacht).  

Dario von der Staatsmacht

Sure wish I had Dalton my old boy entered in pedigree database to help the ASL folks feel a little more represented.  But anyone with Lance (probably everyone with an ASL dog) would be related.


----------



## Mrs.K

robk said:


> Here is Rugers;
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=727822
> 
> He has Kassler Kreuz through Maik vd burg Hinte


And he's got Baerenfang Blood as well. Fricka :wub: :wub: :wub:, so Hunter is related to Yukon. Yukons grand-grandmother is Betzi which is Frickas grandmother, and of course via Gildo itself.


----------



## Mrs.K

A lot of Arek vom Stoffelblick (Gildo) in the pedigrees on here.


----------



## ponyfarm

My pedigree is in the signature line. He has Grim in him..I am sure lots of others on here do as well! And Ernst, which I know Wildhaus has used his blood quite a bit.


----------



## Chris Wild

Current pack...


First 2 are the same pedigree as they're full brother and sister, Raven and Wulf.
Caliber vom Wildhaus
Beowulf vom Wildhaus

Raven daughters, Heidi, Maika and Mocha
Heidi vom Wildhaus
Mocha vom Wildhaus

Jazz
Jasmine Aritar Bastet


Co-owned breeding females
Eris
Eris vom Wildhaus

Isis, another Raven daughter.
Isis vom Wildhaus


Some previous dogs
Ira vom Argatos
Kaiser Reinhardt vom Dunhill
Apokalypse von Kennstenich
Denali vom Wildhaus
Narsil vom Frolich Haus
Ron vom Peko Haus
Jette vom Eichenluft


----------



## GSD07

What a cool thread, has to become a sticky!

Here's Anton's: Anton vom Banach


----------



## JakodaCD OA

> Please please get yourself a male and name him Will Robinson!


LOL,,don't know about the name, but I WILL have another male at some point)


----------



## wolfstraum

Rob - your boy is related to my Panther via Boomer Emsbogen

Lee


----------



## NancyJ

At what point would you stop saying a dog is related to another dog? How many generations back or how much linebreeding? I mean they are all related........


----------



## KristiM

Havoc
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=1871949

Odin
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=1871943


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd

wolfstraum said:


> Rob - your boy is related to my Panther via Boomer Emsbogen
> 
> Lee


My Juri vom Stadtfeld, now deceased, was a Boomer son.


----------



## DinoBlue

My crew

Eyra 
Eyra vom Wildhaus

D'Artagnan
Dino von den Blauen Bergen

Olek
Olek von Tajgetosz


----------



## KristiM

Olek and Odin are both Vito grand kids


----------



## robk

Mrs.K said:


> And he's got Baerenfang Blood as well. Fricka :wub: :wub: :wub:, so Hunter is related to Yukon. Yukons grand-grandmother is Betzi which is Frickas grandmother, and of course via Gildo itself.


MrsK, Was Frickas a dog that you knew? I know that your family owned Gildo. Did your family breed Frickas?


----------



## robk

DinoBlue said:


> My crew
> 
> Eyra
> Eyra vom Wildhaus
> 
> D'Artagnan
> Dino von den Blauen Bergen
> 
> Olek
> Olek von Tajgetosz


Olek's father Okar is quite the handsom fellow!


----------



## Sunflowers

jocoyn said:


> At what point would you stop saying a dog is related to another dog? How many generations back or how much linebreeding? I mean they are all related........


This is a good question. But are they not all related to Horand?


----------



## Vinnie

KristiM said:


> Havoc
> Xtreme Havoc Von Den Hoehenluft


 Born on the same day as my Sundance (Ezio zu Treuen Händen link above)!
AND with Belschik in the pedigree too (twice)! I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## DinoBlue

robk said:


> Olek's father Okar is quite the handsom fellow!


Indeed he is! He is actually in the US now, on the west coast, hope to see more of his offspring.


----------



## Ace952

GSDElsa said:


> Medo Aritar Bastet


Medo's grandfather (Cor Derik) is the littermate to my pups dam, Erin Derik.


----------



## Ace952

DinoBlue said:


> My crew
> 
> Eyra
> Eyra vom Wildhaus
> 
> D'Artagnan
> Dino von den Blauen Bergen
> 
> Olek
> Olek von Tajgetosz


I have had 2 Vito grandkids and now have 1 who is only 5 months old.


----------



## Mrs.K

robk said:


> MrsK, Was Frickas a dog that you knew? I know that your family owned Gildo. Did your family breed Frickas?


Yes and yes 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje

jocoyn said:


> At what point would you stop saying a dog is related to another dog? How many generations back or how much linebreeding? I mean they are all related........


I would say if they are half-siblings, OR if the pedigree is very similar (like 3/4 similar even if they aren't a litter mate, repeat, or half sibling).

I saw an ad on PDB once and thought someone ripped off a photo of my dog. Sure enough it was a half brother.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Wild Winds Archangel Raphael "Stark"

Wild Winds Zephyr of Cognac "Zefra"

Both my dogs have Troll through Fero and Lord (sire's pedigree) and a few others who I personally like such as Yuma and have heard things both good and bad about Mona.

Zefra is a Xant granddaughter through Dargo who is son of Grim. Then has Gero :wub: , Ben, Titus and Cordon as well. 

She is probably related to many dogs... LOL


----------



## marshies

This is Pup's littermate.
Absolut Von Huerta Hof


----------



## elisabeth_00117

jocoyn said:


> I imagine a lot of dogs are going to share a lot down the line!
> No linebreeding for Beau because
> 
> sire is czech
> 5,5,5 - 5......................................... in Cordon An-Sat
> 
> Dam is West German
> 
> 4 - 5............................................. in V Fero vom Zeuterner Himmelreich
> 5 - 5............................................. in SG Bojar de Lupis Fidis
> 5 - 5............................................. in V Umsa vom Bungalow
> 4 - 5............................................. in SG Mona von der Döllenwiese


Zefra shares some blood with Beau.


----------



## gsdw/me

Line-breeding for the progency of V(BSZS07)V(USA08) Eiko vom Salzhügel and SG Viva vom Zeder Kamme 
This is Audi's pedigree/mating check. I will figure out how to do the actual pedigree on the database when I have more time and energy ( long day) ; ). I would appreciate comments and would love to know who is related. Thanks


----------



## gsdw/me

Here is Taschka's pedigree/mating check. PLEASE any info would be appreciated. 

Line-breeding for the progency of V Bastian vom Real Favorita and Dina vom Bonihaus 

Thanks.


----------



## cindy_s

Cues. Hope to change her to IPO3 SOON!

Quinn Z Old Farm


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Cues and Zefra share Car z Kostolianskej cesty - both on the dams side.


----------



## onyx'girl

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Cues and Zefra share Car z Kostolianskej cesty - both on the dams side.


Karlo has Car on his sires side~ Great Grandsire


----------



## RLwhaler

Sire: Ving z Elbu

Dam: Sammie z Elbu


----------



## Castlemaid

RLwhaler said:


> Sire: Ving z Elbu
> 
> Dam: Sammie z Elbu


Here is the pedigree of your pup:

Line-breeding for the progency of Ving z Elbu and Sammie z Elbu


----------



## RLwhaler

Thank you Castlemaid..Is it safe to say my pup have a decent pedigree?
Would love to hear your take on it.



Castlemaid said:


> Here is the pedigree of your pup:
> 
> Line-breeding for the progency of Ving z Elbu and Sammie z Elbu


----------



## elisabeth_00117

onyx'girl said:


> Karlo has Car on his sires side~ Great Grandsire


That is because Nesie Ben-Ju (Andy's dam) is full sister to Norbo Ben-ju which is Zefra's Great-grandsire. 

I also know that Chris's (Wildhaus) M-litters sire Body Jipo-me is half brother to Zefra's mother through their mother Puci which is one of my favorite females who unfortunately passed a year or so ago.


----------



## RocketDog

This thread has made me realize how here on the board only working line pedigrees really seem to have people that comment or know much about them. The ALS people at least have a few of each other. WGSL seems to be a frozen Antarctic.


----------



## Carriesue

RocketDog said:


> This thread has made me realize how here on the board only working line pedigrees really seem to have people that comment or know much about them. The ALS people at least have a few of each other. WGSL seems to be a frozen Antarctic.


I know  I've often thought they should just rename this board 'working line German shepherds.com'. My dogs dams side is all working line but I can't get anyone to pay much attention to him because he's a black and red LC.

Well! I think our dogs share Quantum but that's probably pretty common.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I wish I knew more about the showlines - hopefully Robin and other SL knowledgeable people will chime in.

I would love to learn more about them, as I grew up with SL and Stark is half SL (canadian/american/wg).


----------



## gsdlover91

RocketDog said:


> This thread has made me realize how here on the board only working line pedigrees really seem to have people that comment or know much about them. The ALS people at least have a few of each other. WGSL seems to be a frozen Antarctic.


 yeah I agree. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blehmannwa

Carriesue said:


> I know  I've often thought they should just rename this board 'working line German shepherds.com'. My dogs dams side is all working line but I can't get anyone to pay much attention to him because he's a black and red LC.
> 
> Well! I think our dogs share Quantum but that's probably pretty common.


Yup, I see Quantum in my boy. Also he's got Yasko Vom Farbenspiel--I just love that name.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Wild Winds Archangel Raphael "Stark"


Stark has Stuttgart's Sundance Kid on his dam's side (6th gen). I remember someone here mentioning this dog in their own pedigrees?

I am not familiar with any other dogs in the pedigree though.... if someone could elaborate that would be wonderful. 

I am always interested in learning about pedigrees.
*http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=403464
*


----------



## qbchottu

Yes - this board is heavily skewed in one direction

Katie - Berlin Hokshaus - didn't I go through your dog's sire's breed survey? You should know your pedigree enough to offer a blurb to your dog's breeding.

Aimee - I think I've spoken to you about your pedigree also...maybe I am mixing up.

WGSL people - pm me if you need and I can at least point you in a good direction...

ASL - sorry I don't know anything about these lines other than what a retired AKC person at my club told me about his personal lines...


----------



## gsdlover91

Yes, qbchottu, you helped me understand my dogs pedigree a ton! I just do not know enough about WGSL pedigrees to offer others insight on their dogs pedigrees.


----------



## RocketDog

qbchottu said:


> Yes - this board is heavily skewed in one direction
> 
> Katie - Berlin Hokshaus - didn't I go through your dog's sire's breed survey? You should know your pedigree enough to offer a blurb to your dog's breeding.
> 
> Aimee - I think I've spoken to you about your pedigree also...maybe I am mixing up.
> 
> WGSL people - pm me if you need and I can at least point you in a good direction...
> 
> ASL - sorry I don't know anything about these lines other than what a retired AKC person at my club told me about his personal lines...


Yes, a little I think. I kept it to refer to. You are a gem and always one I think of regarding pedigree info for WGSL.


----------



## qbchottu

Aimee: Rocket is son of Titan v Mittelwest - Sieger at the 2010 USA sieger show. He also won a performance award at that show for his bite work. Titan had an excellent progeny group, and this is something judges look for - how well the dog produces and "stamps" his progeny. Was in absolutely perfect condition - just a beast in the ring. Ate up ground with each far reaching and free stride. SS is difficult on dogs - they must be in peak condition to exhibit themselves well. There were some rumblings at that show about Titan and Team Mittelwest as usual - you can PM me for more

Titan's sire is Gusto v Mittelwest - large dog with very good expression and movement. Recommended to improve front angulation and chest. Side note - Gusto is sire to Huerta Hof's O and P litter so Primo and Paris should look familiar as they are related to Rocket. Baby Envy also

Gusto's sire is Tito - recommended to improve pigment and commended for his working characteristics. Strong producer

Unique Mittelwest goes back to Julie's fav Albert. There are always a few rumblings here and there about Albert (PM me why), but he produced and many of his progeny continue to produce well for Mittelwest and other kennels. Albert is a Ghandi son - famous dog. Very prolific producer - good temperament, sure, nice medium size, movement fluid. Produced biddable progeny - good workers (working people - scoff at that as you wish  )

Unique through the dam line goes back to Sirio who is a Zamp son. Sirio has excellent expression and pigment. Recommended to improve type, movement, and gait. Zamp is a legend in WGSL - correct, excellent progeny group, sure temperament, goes back to Esko through dam (good hip producer). More Zamp: THE LEGEND - ZAMP truly the product of love and hard work from a good team


----------



## RocketDog

Dang it! I'm trying to make the big smiley face and it won't let me, so pretend this is a S/it eating grin as way of a thank you.


----------



## qbchottu

hahahah <3


----------



## RocketDog

That page about Zamp was a great read!


----------



## gsdlover91

RocketDog said:


> That page about Zamp was a great read!


Isnt it? My breeder has that under Tony's (Berlins sire) information. Zamp was Tony's sire. That article was one of the first things I read about WGSL dogs, and its really nice! I especially love the pictures lol.

Oh, I guess i'll add his pedigree - Valco Berlin vom Hokschhaus


----------



## nitemares

Dumpty's pedigree is in my signature


----------



## Mrs.K

qbchottu said:


> Yes - this board is heavily skewed in one direction


Not necessarily, it is only a fraction of all the members, who posted their dogs pedigree and it's the general "Schutzhund Posse" that did. 

I wouldn't say that it is heavily skewed in one direction, but when it comes up to Pedigrees and stuff like that, the working line people sure are the loudest


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I thought this thread was supposed to be 'interesting' and 'fun'? 

Who cares if the pedigrees posted are one way or the other? I'm sure there are alot of show line/am line owners on this board that just choose not to participate.

I don't see this as a one line is better than another or "skewed". There's always the choice of finding a forum that better suits one's fancy and get the attention one seeks.

No need to get snarky with a thread that's initial intention was to share pedigrees.


----------



## onyx'girl

elisabeth_00117 said:


> That is because Nesie Ben-Ju (Andy's dam) is full sister to Norbo Ben-ju which is Zefra's Great-grandsire.
> 
> I also know that Chris's (Wildhaus) M-litters sire Body Jipo-me is half brother to Zefra's mother through their mother Puci which is one of my favorite females who unfortunately passed a year or so ago.


Yes, I know  Czech world isn't that big


----------



## onyx'girl

One thing that is a common 'thread' with the working lines and show lines, many of the stud dogs are used so much that there are related dogs all over the place....Zamp as an example.


----------



## wolfstraum

I think that if this board is skewed in any direction it is actually pet owners of general non-specific type bred dogs...

There are some ASL people, some WGSL people, and some WL people - and I think they tend to cluster in certain types of threads, thus making it appear that they are more numerous....esp if those are the threads you read and follow! 


Lee


----------



## Mrs.K

wolfstraum said:


> I think that if this board is skewed in any direction it is actually pet owners of general non-specific type bred dogs...
> 
> There are some ASL people, some WGSL people, and some WL people - and I think they tend to cluster in certain types of threads, thus making it appear that they are more numerous....esp if those are the threads you read and follow!
> 
> 
> Lee


Agreed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid

Castlemaid said:


> Here is the pedigree of your pup:
> 
> Line-breeding for the progency of Ving z Elbu and Sammie z Elbu





RLwhaler said:


> Thank you Castlemaid..Is it safe to say my pup have a decent pedigree?
> Would love to hear your take on it.


Maybe others have more insight into this pedigree - by no means am I a pedigree scholar! 

This is mainly a Czech working line pedigree, with a bit of West German a few generations back. 

Whether it is good or bad, one would have to know the individual dogs being mated, and know what characteristics they are likely to produce in the progeny. 

Your dog has some parentage going back three or four generations from some well-known Czech kennels, like Jipo-Me, Anrebri, and the famous Border Patrol breeding kennels: Pohranicni straze and od Policie.

Od Policie was a breeding kennel formed when internal conflict caused the Pohranicni straze kennel to split, but the breeding dogs going over to the new kennel were of the same caliber. Though some people say that the 'better' dogs stayed with Pohranicni straze.


----------



## Castlemaid

RocketDog said:


> This thread has made me realize how here on the board only working line pedigrees really seem to have people that comment or know much about them. The ALS people at least have a few of each other. WGSL seems to be a frozen Antarctic.


The majority of people commenting here about pedigrees started out like yourself, and like myself, as pet owners. Their knowledge (as mine) comes from reading on-line, talking to breeders, clicking on pedigrees and getting familiar with them. Going out to dog events and talking to people, learning more from them (that is how I learned about the split between the two Border Patrol kennels), etc . . .

It takes time - a lot of the posters here haven't even had their dog more than a couple of years, - took me TWO years of looking at pictures and pedigrees to be able to recognize a working vs a show vs a ASL pedigree, and becoming familiar with kennel names and some individual well-known dog names - being a GSD newbie, at first, all the titles, names and pictures looked the same. 

And the comments here are people noticing certain relationships between their dog and the pedigrees posted of other dogs - all they did is click on the links and looked at some of the dogs in the pedigree searching for common ancestors - anyone can do that, it is not a specific skill skewed to one type of owner over an other. 

I think some people are intimidated by their pedigree and all the weird Czech and German names on there, so they just post and hope that someone will notice relation and mention it - but if everyone does that, then there are no comments!


----------



## gagsd

RocketDog said:


> This thread has made me realize how here on the board only working line pedigrees really seem to have people that comment or know much about them. The ALS people at least have a few of each other. WGSL seems to be a frozen Antarctic.


For me, I started with "other lines." My Kenju went back to Covy's Altana of Tucker Hill and a Kirschental dog.

Midge was Stuttgart's Sundance Kid mixed with working lines.

Over time I learned what I really wanted, thus my current dogs.


----------



## mycobraracr

Also, working line people (I don't know anything about show line stuff) want to know their dogs lineage because it gives them an idea of how to train that specific dog. IMO every dog has a weak point. If you know what the weak point is ahead of time then you can work on that to help the dog and use other training styles to bring out the dogs strong points. I hope this makes sense. My mind keeps wondering. ADD moment haha.


----------



## RocketDog

JakodaCD OA said:


> I thought this thread was supposed to be 'interesting' and 'fun'?
> 
> Who cares if the pedigrees posted are one way or the other? I'm sure there are alot of show line/am line owners on this board that just choose not to participate.
> 
> I don't see this as a one line is better than another or "skewed". There's always the choice of finding a forum that better suits one's fancy and get the attention one seeks.
> 
> No need to get snarky with a thread that's initial intention was to share pedigrees.


I hope you weren't referring to me as being snarky. (And I actually didn't see any snark by my definition so I'm assuming its my comment) I certainly wasn't trying to be. I simply commented on a fact in this thread about pedigrees and how on this board it's true that working line pedigrees get the most discussion. While I agree with Mrs K and Lee's posts--especially the pet vs *working* owner observation--, suggesting that one find another board if they don't see their line discussed much seems unwarranted. I don't see why hoping for some info on a pedigree or on other pedigrees similar to ones dog is "seeking attention".  The board _is_ called Germanshepherds .com, not "working line germanshepherds ", or am I missing something? I really haven't ever found another board with as much and as good of information as here. 

Lee, I guess I do tend to read a lot of those threads!


----------



## RocketDog

mycobraracr said:


> Also, working line people (I don't know anything about show line stuff) want to know their dogs lineage because it gives them an idea of how to train that specific dog. IMO every dog has a weak point. If you know what the weak point is ahead of time then you can work on that to help the dog and use other training styles to bring out the dogs strong points. I hope this makes sense. My mind keeps wondering. ADD moment haha.


Well, maybe mine does too. Why would that only apply to working lines and not show lines also? 

Anyhow, I don't want to derail the thread. But that kind of thinking, that only working lines are interested in training confuses me. 

Carry on.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

no rocketdog I wasn't referring to you

another forum, was said because, it seems like maybe some (general some) aren't happy they don't receive more attention here. the seeking attention was meant more on a personal level than a pedigree level

ok back to topic


----------



## mycobraracr

RocketDog said:


> Well, maybe mine does too. Why would that only apply to working lines and not show lines also?
> 
> Anyhow, I don't want to derail the thread. But that kind of thinking, that only working lines are interested in training confuses me.
> 
> Carry on.


It very well could. I don't follow show line dogs so I don't know how to apply it there. I'm learning all this too.


----------



## Castlemaid

So, anyone else found some relatives of their dog in this thread?


----------



## RocketDog

Well, it looks like Berlin and Rocket are related!  And carriesue's Ollie, too.


----------



## Mrs.K

Castlemaid said:


> So, anyone else found some relatives of their dog in this thread?


All of my Shepherds are related either via Fero and/or Gildo and/or Xento and other noticable dogs but those three are the major connection points 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4score

Walter

Line-breeding for the progency of VA3 (NASS) Duras vom Holtkämper See and SG Ella vom Valkyre


----------



## northgashepherds

Vaby's pedigree:

VP2 (NASS) SG4 (USA) Vaby vom Fichtenschlag

Zamp granddaughter.


----------



## Andaka

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Stark has Stuttgart's Sundance Kid on his dam's side (6th gen). I remember someone here mentioning this dog in their own pedigrees?
> 
> I am not familiar with any other dogs in the pedigree though.... if someone could elaborate that would be wonderful.
> 
> I am always interested in learning about pedigrees.


I loved Sundance Kid!!! All of my dogs go back to him -- we bred to him directly and my first champion was sired by him. he was a big, imposing dog with a lot of drive and "goness" to him. I even have pictures of him galloping around the show ring at 8 years of age because he didn't want to be held back into a trot. He tracked a missing boy to a friends home while our bitch was there for breeding. Bear was his call name, and a Bear he was -- plush and robust. Bear was Best of Breed at a dog show at the age of 11 years. Kahla was our first champion and she is my present dogs great-gramdam.


----------



## Ronda

Here's Cajun's pedigree Gator z Alpinek9 He's pretty closely related to Ace952's boy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Daphne, my first two gsd's (first one 1/2 am, 2nd one full am) both had Sundance kid in their peds , I'll have to dig them out, because both of them had alot of am show lines .


----------



## gsdlover91

northgashepherds said:


> Vaby's pedigree:
> 
> VP2 (NASS) SG4 (USA) Vaby vom Fichtenschlag
> 
> Zamp granddaughter.


I have a Zamp grandson  (and hes a LC too!)


----------



## Andaka

JakodaCD OA said:


> Daphne, my first two gsd's (first one 1/2 am, 2nd one full am) both had Sundance kid in their peds , I'll have to dig them out, because both of them had alot of am show lines .


He was a very popular sire of quite a few champions. My bitch was his 78th champion. He passed on a noble carriage and a sense of owning the ground he walked on.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

he was definitely a beautiful dog


----------



## Discoetheque

SG2, CAC Discoe vom haus Huro
Discoe's pedigree


----------



## blehmannwa

Disco and Havoc share Yak.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Duke and Discoe share lines through Ursus von Batu


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Vaby and Duke are related through Ursus as well, and Dux della Valcuvia.


----------



## mspiker03

Carriesue said:


> Here's my pup... I'm going to be changing his AKC name, I sort of hate it now... I had no idea what I was doing when I named him LOL. Oh well.
> 
> Zephyr's flying Ollie vom Grunenfeld



Leyna shares Eros vom Athonhof with Ollie. 

I actually reconstructed Leyna's dam's pedigree yesterday and I got stuck pretty far back and only on one dog! 

Leyna has Ulk, Vando vom Moorbeck, and Quando von Arminius on her sire's side (those are fairly common dogs that I see often in pedigrees)


----------



## Pooky44

Andaka said:


> I loved Sundance Kid!!! All of my dogs go back to him -- we bred to him directly and my first champion was sired by him. he was a big, imposing dog with a lot of drive and "goness" to him. I even have pictures of him galloping around the show ring at 8 years of age because he didn't want to be held back into a trot. He tracked a missing boy to a friends home while our bitch was there for breeding. Bear was his call name, and a Bear he was -- plush and robust. Bear was Best of Breed at a dog show at the age of 11 years. Kahla was our first champion and she is my present dogs great-gramdam.


My female has Sundance on both sides, I stopped counting at nine times.


----------



## Pooky44

Pooky44 said:


> My female has Sundance on both sides, I stopped counting at nine times.


Not to mention Troll.
Which brings up the question:
If you follow the ASLs back they are just as German as any current so-called
German bred, are they not?


----------



## Muneraven

I'm half-Norwegian . . .

Oh, you mean my dog?


----------



## 4score

I've noticed several dogs related to Zamp vom Thermodos. He has that large head like Walter does.

Walter = Line-breeding for the progency of VA3 (NASS) Duras vom Holtkämper See and SG Ella vom Valkyre


----------



## nitemares

Ronda said:


> Here's Cajun's pedigree Gator z Alpinek9 He's pretty closely related to Ace952's boy.


Dumpty is related to Cajun through Tom/Vito 
I think most dogs here related through Fero or Mink :wild:


----------



## Anubis_Star

Berlin 

Berlin vom Spartanville


----------



## Andaka

Pooky44 said:


> Not to mention Troll.
> Which brings up the question:
> If you follow the ASLs back they are just as German as any current so-called
> German bred, are they not?


If you go back far enough -- orobably.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Andaka said:


> I loved Sundance Kid!!! All of my dogs go back to him -- we bred to him directly and my first champion was sired by him. he was a big, imposing dog with a lot of drive and "goness" to him. I even have pictures of him galloping around the show ring at 8 years of age because he didn't want to be held back into a trot. He tracked a missing boy to a friends home while our bitch was there for breeding. Bear was his call name, and a Bear he was -- plush and robust. Bear was Best of Breed at a dog show at the age of 11 years. Kahla was our first champion and she is my present dogs great-gramdam.


I thought it might be you but wasn't sure! LOL

Nice!  That is awesome to hear! Thanks!


----------



## gsdw/me

*Trying again.... more then just the "mating check" this time.*

Hi I thought I would give this another shot now that I have Audi/Onyx's pedigree link not just the mating check. I put a pic up too on Pedigree database also. Audi is WGSL if any of you know any characteristics or info about the dogs in his background I would truly appreciate you sharing it with me. I was wondering if for example anyone knows how Ghandi Arlett passed away. I like him and I understand he passed at ten...just wondering why..I would also appreciate other input. Thanks

Brenda


----------



## gsdw/me

Oops here is the link sorry.

Onyx Vom Zeder Kamme


----------



## JackandMattie

Have no idea what any of this means yet, but this is fun to explore!

This is Jack: Alphatex's Phytin von Ruggar


----------



## Neko

Signature =)


----------



## Debbieg

I don't think Benny has any relatives up close!


Benedict Von Hinterland


----------



## Gsdmama79

Here is my boys pedigree.....any input would be most appreciated!!

Sunyi vom Huhnegrab x Xenia vom Westervenn

Thanks!!

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=715703-sunyi-vom-huhnegrab

Above is dads info

Here is moms info

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=645067-xenia-vom-westervenn


----------



## holland

I don't know anything about show line pedigrees-probably don't know much about working lines either-but I think the dam is very pretty


----------



## Boston Jones

Bambi - Sire: Nero z Udoli Ediny. Dam: Rica z Jirkova dvora Likohaus Bambi 

Roy - Sire: Zeron z Jirkova dvora Dam: Ivery Z Frantiskovy zahrady
Bear u Alfreda


----------



## Espo4442

Wolfgang's pedigree- Max ze stribneho kamene son

Line-breeding for the progency of Max ze Stribrneho kamene and Gitta s Cagova Raje


----------



## fordtough843

My foundation females pedigree...supposed to be Czech border patrol bloodline on top. Any help with bottom? WWW.pedigreedatabase.com/germanshepherddog/dog.html?Id=1994637-fords-quiet-storm 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa

This is Dax.... Line-breeding for the progency of V Asko von der Sperberquelle and SG Dragon Z Vom Weberhaus


----------



## Castlemaid

fordtough843 said:


> My foundation females pedigree...supposed to be Czech border patrol bloodline on top. Any help with bottom? WWW.pedigreedatabase.com/germanshepherddog/dog.html?Id=1994637-fords-quiet-storm
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your link doesn't work?


----------



## fordtough843

Please check out my females pedigree and give me some info. Supposed to be Czech border patrol top bottom not sure.... http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1994637-fords-quiet-storm 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fordtough843

Sorry here's the link. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1994637-fords-quiet-storm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fordtough843

My males pedigree ...I see lots of kirchental...help with whether working or show...http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1983625-fords-sergeant-major

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PupperLove

Chash Edge Female vom Gildaf

Thoughts anyone? I'm a total NOOB to this pedigree stuff! This is the pedigree for my pup Tinah vom Gildaf.


----------



## Aliqua

I haven't got my boys papers back from the breeder yet, but I'll update this post when I do. I showed my trainer the names of his parents, and she came back to tell me that my little guy is related to "INSPECTOR REX"!  and a young lady known as _Otti Vom Haus Zeiglmayer_. Can't wait to get his papers!


----------



## FG167

I'd be very curious to hear what my boys' pedigrees show. They are two entirely different puppies, that is for sure!

Kastle van het Basjes Huis

Aikon vom Flussblick


----------



## Castlemaid

fordtough843 said:


> My males pedigree ...I see lots of kirchental...help with whether working or show...Ford's Sergeant Major
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is what we usually refer to as a Mish Mash of a pedigree: a bit of everything. Pet dog breedings, German show lines, American show lines, and a dash of working lines going back several generations. 

Presently your boy would not fall into any 'line', too much of what seems to be a random mix unknown, untitled dogs, and would be what is generally referred to as pet-dog breeding. 

Kirschental is German showlines - going back to working lines. A well-known and well-respected producer of dogs that have retained strong working and herding ability.

You are lucky to actually have a pedigree to trace you dog's lineage back - usually with these kind of breedings, people breed their dog to Fido down the street for cute pups and don't bother with papers, so it's nice to have some pedigree papers to prove that your dog is pure-bred, and for education and interest.


----------



## mrclean

For the WGSL people... (someday I'll get a good stack).

Zane vom Hunt Land


----------



## Kingsj

Re: Aikon vom Flussblick 

I don't know a lot about the lines, but I've been around Figo a couple of times, and he is a very impressive dog. Very good worker, tough, large (not my favorite trait, but true), and from what I could tell, he is very stable. I got to watch a Figo son (the one Tommy kept), 6mo, play/work and he showed strong drive and stable nerves. In addition, Lies posted a video on youtube of your pup's sister (I believe), and I was extremely impressed with her drive, and how bold she was on lots of bizarre obstacles.

I would say you did a great job picking a good breeder. Sorry I don't have the experience to comment on the specific lines.


----------



## FG167

Kingsj said:


> Re: Aikon vom Flussblick
> 
> I don't know a lot about the lines, but I've been around Figo a couple of times, and he is a very impressive dog. Very good worker, tough, large (not my favorite trait, but true), and from what I could tell, he is very stable. I got to watch a Figo son (the one Tommy kept), 6mo, play/work and he showed strong drive and stable nerves. In addition, Lies posted a video on youtube of your pup's sister (I believe), and I was extremely impressed with her drive, and how bold she was on lots of bizarre obstacles.
> 
> I would say you did a great job picking a good breeder. Sorry I don't have the experience to comment on the specific lines.


I always hear nice things about Figo. I am looking forward to seeing him work in person. Lies' pup was a male  Aslan. 

Thank you


----------



## Traveler's Mom

TrickyShepherd said:


> Duke and Discoe share lines through Ursus von Batu


Hi,

My gsd has Ursus von Batu as his great great grandfather. Traveler was born 11/4/2006. Pascha vom Haus Storr call name Traveler
On his father's side, his dad was Irsus Veracruz Dam was Ullie Vom Danischen Hof
Granddad was Larus von Batu
Great granddad was Yasko vom Farbenspiel
Great great granddad was Ursus

I haven't entered him in the PDB and don't know how. Maybe some day.


----------



## moramjose

New to this and I must say I love this site already!! Tell me what you think or information about my dog Troy pedigree thanks 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2005176-hochmanns-troy-dn36291305


----------



## simba405

Line-breeding for the progency of Ruger Van Den Heuvel and Zanet Jipo-Me

How does this look? i have no idea what im looking at.....


----------



## lemans

"Argo"

Wotan vom Haus Loschan


----------



## Eliza

Hello all, I hope I'm in the right place. My husband and I got a puppy a couple months ago from my uncle. We got her pedigree certificate from the AKC. I was hoping someone could tell me more about what kind of traits and characteristics are in her line. She is the first AKC registered dog we have had. Thanks!

Missprints

I'll post a pic here soon, haven't done so yet on the pedigree database website yet (not sure how).


----------



## Eliza

Eliza said:


> Hello all, I hope I'm in the right place. My husband and I got a puppy a couple months ago from my uncle. We got her pedigree certificate from the AKC. I was hoping someone could tell me more about what kind of traits and characteristics are in her line. She is the first AKC registered dog we have had. Thanks!
> 
> Missprints
> 
> I'll post a pic here soon, haven't done so yet on the pedigree database website yet (not sure how).


UPDATE:
I posted a new thread so please reply there if you don't mind, thank you and sorry about the double posts!


----------



## mharrisonjr26

django Figo vom Jager Arbeiten Zwinger


----------



## Mrs.K

Now that she's mine again, here is Indras pedigree:

Indra vom Sattelberg


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-)

Hi everyone

I am new here. Our Puppy (Kato) is 5 months old 60lb and his sire is X-Box Dei Precision and his dame are Trude Vom Haus Dexel. This is my first GSD and we were told that X- Box Dei Precision is a very top of the line male. So far we are very impressed with our Kato, especially now that he seems to be passed his nippy stage.


----------



## Apple

Australian Here, so I "Summer" is not listed on the pedigree database.

Dam:
CH. Gipfel Touch O Velvet (grey)

Sire:
Bilnetts Diamond Rio CCD. CD. RN. (UK Import) (black & gold) 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsFergione

Line-breeding for the progency of V Francesco Anrebri and Cassie z Plane louky


----------



## dogfaeries

Here, I'll throw Carly's pedigree out there. She is ASL:

CH. Lauremi's No Reservations


----------



## jafo220

Here is Cruz's pedigree....via PDB. Thanks Castlemaid for helping me with the link.


Line-breeding for the progency of Kane Vom Valdivia Shepherds and J Mika Vom Whirling Thunder


----------



## MegRose

Durzo's:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=743172&mother=707008
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakel

Here's "Grimlock's" pedigree. I think i've posted it somewhere before. I've noticed some relation to Grim z. Pohranicni straze, but mine has a different dame. 

Prime Von Hügelblick


----------



## Las Presitas

Bessy Vom Herzbach
Sire V1 -Gildo Vom Herzback 
Dam V -Otttilie Vom Herzback



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin24

Here is Thor's pedigree.


Leonhaus Thor


----------



## KotaRT

Hey everyone, I'm trying to decide a name for my puppy. The breeder has already had the "Camelot's" written in, until I get a working title for my dog down the line. So I was thinking Tirol von/vom __________. I don't speak fluent German, I used to be stationed there and went all around Germany, and Austria a lot. 

Here is a link the the pedigree, also if you guys don't mind letting me know what you think of the pedigree, I am a newbie to owning my own GSD.

7 generation long pedigree for Camelot's Blitz

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

I will play, here is my current project.
Tazmania von den Sportwaffen

Tazmania von den Sportwaffen


----------



## Shade

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I will play, here is my current project.
> Tazmania von den Sportwaffen
> 
> Tazmania von den Sportwaffen


Nice to see another Stormfront's Brawnson prodigy


----------



## GSDGenes

Camelot's Blitz pedigree
Mostly a German working bloodline pedigree with many very well known working & Bundessieger Prufung competition dogs & kennels in it.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Shade said:


> Nice to see another Stormfront's Brawnson prodigy


I hope she will be, she is starting to look promising. Only 12 weeks so time will tell.


----------



## carmspack

congrats Blitzkrieg ! good luck .
I had two Bronson pups , male and female .

take it easy and enjoy the growth and development - no rushing --


----------



## tropicalsun

Nessa Van Den Heuvel


----------



## dioworld

here's mine

Longlong of Redwood Runs


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

carmspack said:


> congrats Blitzkrieg ! good luck .
> I had two Bronson pups , male and female .
> 
> take it easy and enjoy the growth and development - no rushing --


 
Thank you, I am going to be very busy this year so I wont get much done with her beyond foundation work, very little chance of rushing even if I wanted to.


----------



## BoTaBe

Here're my dogs:

Dam: Asta von Loe-Bar

Sire not on the pedigree site, but here:
Beast von der Burg Bilstein ? working-dog



And my male:
Tayn (SZ-R 20000005) ? working-dog


----------



## fredh

Here's Jake's (Stormymagics-jaguar) We named him Jake when we got him (Jaguar was too snobby)

Stormymagic's Jaguar


----------



## Xeph

S Konzert vom Drachenberg

Blackthorn's Loch

Mana's 5 Cents for Advice Marcato

Joplin von Eichenluft


----------



## KB007

Layla vom True Haus


----------



## DunRingill

KB007 said:


> Layla vom True Haus


I have a relative here!

Bunny: von Sontausen Holy Grail

Mike is also related further back: PAM Saluda Ridge CSontausen

and even further back, Ianna: PAM Ianna von Sontausen


----------



## KB007

Yeah I saw that on the other thread! I'm always interested in Layla's relatives, hoping it can give me an idea of what she will develop into. Provided her owner doesnt mess her up 



DunRingill said:


> I have a relative here!
> 
> Bunny: von Sontausen Holy Grail
> 
> Mike is also related further back: PAM Saluda Ridge CSontausen
> 
> and even further back, Ianna: PAM Ianna von Sontausen


----------



## Sagan

Living in Hawaii there are few options unless you want to wait a few months through the quarantine process. Does anyone have input on my pup? I don't anything about certain pedigrees, only just how to read all the abbreviations and titles so any unique information would be great.

Sire: ***** vom Holtkämper

Dam: Yukee Von Grunfeld Grunenberg


----------

